# New Essie Nail Polishes ~ Blues



## Ernie (Mar 24, 2009)

Greenport





Shelter Island





Sag Harbor





Mesmerize


----------



## Ernie (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought Sag Harbor and Greenport today, but have not had a chance to use them. I will post in swatches when I do. 
What other blues or greens do you like?


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Mar 24, 2009)

I really like the green one, where are these available right now?


----------



## Jewelz913 (Mar 24, 2009)

we just got them in our shipment today at the shop..theyre gorgeous!


----------



## concertina (Mar 24, 2009)

I want Greenport so. hard. The swatches on alllacqueredup completely convinced me.


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a huge lemming for Mesmerize....it's like the perfect Superman blue, lol.  I don't often see a color like that that doesn't have glitter in it so I'll def. pick that up sometime this week.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2009)

I like Greenport and Sag Harbor. 

There are swatches at Temptalia. 
Essie North Fork Collection Review, Swatches, & Photos

Ernie, I'm looking forward to see your swatches!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGIRL68* 

 
_I really like the green one, where are these available right now?_

 
They had these at my local beauty supply store, also online at Essie.


----------



## User67 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how Greenport compares to Peppermint Patty by MAC? I have been looking for that same color, but in a different brand other than MAC.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 25, 2009)

They are so pretty!  I have such a thing for blue nailpolish!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2009)

I was very surprised when I first heard about these a week ago. It's so unlike Essie to do blues and greens. The swatches I've seen so far at ALU and Temptalia look amazing. I'm lemming Greenport and Sag Harbour right now.

My fave blue of all time is ChG Bahamian Escape, just love that colour....followed closely by ChG Caribbean Blue and OPI Dating a Royal


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome colors, thank you for sharing.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow.. sold (except maybe the last one)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thank you Ernie!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I love them all.  I wonder if any of them look like For Audry by CG.  I just got that and I love it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 25, 2009)

I want these SO badly.  I heard they are popping up at Ulta already, but I checked mine today and they hadn't gotten them in yet.  Blues are my favorite for my nails.  China Glaze did the Bahama Blues collection earlier this year, and I have nearly all of them and love them all.  I also love ChG Up All Night, OPI Russian Navy and Dating a Royal, and Essie Starry Starry Night.  I love love love blues!


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 25, 2009)

greenport looks yummy!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 25, 2009)

Those are really pretty!  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I just fell in love with greenport. Sooo pretty!!


----------



## ckalicka (Mar 28, 2009)

Greenport looks so pretty. And I normally don't like green polishes.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm bummed... went back to Ulta today, and still nothin'


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 31, 2009)

i need need Greenport soooo much,its such a gorgeous green
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but here is the problem, i dont know where to get it,im in germany right now,if anyone knows where to get Essie international,online or even in Germany,everything could help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 1, 2009)

these are awesome! I <3 essie!


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2009)

When do these come out? I keep searching at Trade Secret & they don't have them.


----------



## jenniferls (Apr 2, 2009)

They were at my local Ulta a few days ago.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 3, 2009)

My local Trade Secret had these yesterday so I grabbed Sag Harbor. I will post swatches when I wear it later this weekend.


----------



## User67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_My local Trade Secret had these yesterday so I grabbed Sag Harbor. I will post swatches when I wear it later this weekend._

 
I'm gonna try Trade Secret again today...


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

greenport is stunning! i hope essie continues with these unusual colors


----------



## broken_soul (May 27, 2009)

Sag Harbor is one of my faves. I'm wearing it today.


----------

